# 1920's indian scout? validation questions........



## indianfaze

Hello old bike heads. i have a few questions about a bike im currently looking to possibly buy. below are the pics. i was wondering if the badge is legit for 20's? didnt scouts come out in the 50's from Britain? also i was wondering if the frame color is legit or an obvious repaint....any other issues with this bike i should know about would be greatly appreciated. long time follower of the site but first time post.........thx


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I have a very similar headbadge off of a 1950's English made 3-speed I scrapped 20 ago.  The mounting screws look a little large and a little too galvanized/or plated.   My badge  would look sharp on a motobike frame...


----------



## sm2501

I would say that bike might look like a teens Indian, but it is not.  The earlier Indians had a split bottom bracket, the laters did not, but this frame does not appear to be the correct frame for the later version. The teens Indians used a 11 spoke sprocket, typically a flat top fork, or a triple plate fork, in which this bike does not. Earlier Indians typically had a skirted fender, later ones had a fender that looked similar to the ones pictured above, but again, they are different. I have never seen a square Indian tank, only the "cigar" style round tank. The stems are usually much longer, and of course, the badge is the 50's English Indian Scout badge. 

Neat looking replica bike, but not by any means a real Indian.


----------



## indianfaze

thanks a lot for the responses. i figured it was a bit fugazi....the badge threw me off and some other things but i wanted to ask the experts because im new to the game. scott those indian bikes you posted are so damn cool...those skirted fenders are nice and know i see the what to look for as far as tanks go. round cigar style......i guess im going to keep hunting. cheers.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Scott,
looking at the photos and the info provided I'm beginning to suspect you have a soft spot for these early Indians...


----------



## sm2501

indianfaze said:


> i figured it was a bit fugazi




That's my new favorite term!


----------



## 37fleetwood

sm2501 said:


> indianfaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> i figured it was a bit fugazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats's my new favorite term!
Click to expand...


 is that a reference to Bob Fugazi out here in So.Cal. great seats!


----------



## sm2501

37fleetwood said:


> Scott,
> looking at the photos and the info provided I'm beginning to suspect you have a soft spot for these early Indians...




ya...I kinda like them...here's one up your alley








Kind of a mystery bike...


----------



## 37fleetwood

That's just wrong, why did you have to go and throw that out there, and where have you been hiding it?
now my head is going to hurt all day trying to figure it out. is that yours? it's amazing!


----------



## sm2501

here's some more pics-

















yep...it resides in Texas. These were the before pics...I haven't taken any fresh pictures since I detailed it.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Wow, feel free to post pics of it detailed.


----------



## indianfaze

wow!. nice one! so scott, do you own some of those indians with the skirt fenders? the teen ones?


----------



## sm2501

Nope, not mine. I have a couple teens projects, and a racer all in que for restoration. I do also have a 36 German Built Indian.


----------



## 37fleetwood

We definitely need to get you out here on one of our rides!
you have way too much cool stuff and don't share near enough of it with us.


----------



## OldRider

I guess me being German I'm slightly biased but that German Indian is awesome! Love the color and that big saddle.....what brand name is that saddle?


----------



## sm2501

37fleetwood said:


> We definitely need to get you out here on one of our rides!
> you have way too much cool stuff and don't share near enough of it with us.




Believe me, I am jealous of the rides and events you West coaster have!. You are also correct, I need to get busy photographing some bikes. But you can be like Patrick, Bob U and Hans and visit Texas to see my stash.


----------



## 37fleetwood

can I wear my trench coat, the one with all the hidden pockets?


----------



## sm2501

OldRider said:


> what brand name is that saddle?




The saddle is a tornado spring Mesinger. I am not sure who made the top, but it is the skirted version.


----------



## 37fleetwood

it will be like my trip to Chestnut Hollow, I don't think Patrick got any sleep the night I posted all those photos


----------



## sm2501

37fleetwood said:


> can I wear my trench coat, the one with all the hidden pockets?




If you can handle the Texas heat in a trenchcoat, go for it!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'm picturing Clint Eastwood but fatter and balder


----------



## sm2501

37fleetwood said:


> I'm picturing Clint Eastwood but fatter and balder




I'm not sure how to take that...


----------



## 37fleetwood

like a bad spaghetti western!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I ride into town take lots of photos and fill my pockets with rare delicacies and ride out again about 100lbs heavier.


----------



## Hobo Bill

Damm scott i would like mucho to visit y'aall..ta see your bikes..bring my commander fer a ride...perhaps when i retire in couple with time to burn...i'm up here oregun and all..its been awhile since y'all came up to kent..been tryin to get to spookcane to see dave and schultz however been ridin me 41 grill tank all over hell...just a spitin and cuzzin.....ya gotta love life eh!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood

sm2501 said:


> Nope, not mine. I have a couple teens projects, and a racer all in que for restoration. I do also have a 36 German Built Indian.



*Bei Mir Bist Du Shein!!
*


----------



## sm2501

37fleetwood said:


> *Bei Mir Bist Du Shein!!
> *




Danke schön!


----------



## oldy57

Does anyone make reproduction cigar tanks for the teens Indians. How about sprockets. Or does anyone have either of these to sell.


----------



## sm2501

Here is a reproduction cigar tank. It is available for sale.


----------



## redline1968

nice tank..... since we are on the subject.   here is my 1948  original indian  dealers clock. might trade for indian parts.


----------



## sm2501

redline1968 said:


> nice tank..... since we are on the subject.   here is my 1948  original indian  dealers clock.




Very cool!!!


----------



## redline1968

thanks it needs to be cleaned and some work to run it.


----------



## sm2501

redline1968 said:


> thanks it needs to be cleaned and some work to run it.




Sounds like a lot of work...I'd send it to Texas to take the stress off!


----------



## redline1968

texas?  what's in texas?  besides beutiful country side and nice people.


----------



## sm2501

redline1968 said:


> texas?  what's in texas?  besides beutiful country side and nice people.




and me!!!


----------



## redline1968

looking for indian tank fenders sprocket......trades?


----------



## ejlwheels

Which manufacturers made the Indian frames in the teens and twenties?
They kind of look like Westfield.


----------



## ericbaker

It think it was Hendee MFG in Springfield, MA, but im sure if im worng these guys will let me know


----------



## rustyspoke66

I'm not sure either but it looks like a Westfield built bike.


----------



## kunzog

I think most Indians were made by Westfield as they were just one town away from Indian Co's home in Springfield, Mass


----------

